# Pigeons



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Do anyone here know what can be done about someone feeding pigeons in a apartment balcony.
According to city by law, one is not permitted to feed or even give water to wild birds.
I have complained to the buidling management but nothing has been done since the tenant keep denying but the birds are daily there only in her balcony in great numbers. Why do these brids gather only in her balcony when there are so many balconies around the area, thats the great question.
The droppings of the pigeons are wash down to the lower floors which is a health hazard. I have emailed wild life enforement department but yet to rcv a response.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that sounds nasty. Have you tried calling 311?
Also, have you been able to take pictures to document it?

Good luck.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I could not take photos since I do not have a camera with zoom lens. You can see from the ground but a normal camera could not get clear photos since its 14th floor.

I did complain to city by law enforcement, someone came to check out but I do not know what happen. There is no changes todate.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

You'll need pictures or video, bylaw officers don't do jack without evidence and let's just say they rarely try or are not allowed to get evidence on their own accord.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

loonie said:


> I could not take photos since I do not have a camera with zoom lens. You can see from the ground but a normal camera could not get clear photos since its 14th floor.
> 
> I did complain to city by law enforcement, someone came to check out but I do not know what happen. There is no changes todate.


http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Binocular-Hack-for-Digital-Camera/

Also something else I found.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/diyphotography/discuss/72157608152105353/

Looks like you're not damaging the binocular for the lens usage so you could likely borrow one or acquire a cheap one off a pawn shop.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

AquaNeko...thanks, will try out, good info.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*camera*

there is a store at carlaw and lakeshore , cant remember the name will get the name tommorow , they rent cameras and lenses to studio companies and public not sure what they would charge for one day but i priced out a week for a lens and it was like 50-80 bucks i will drive by tommorow and get the name .


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

obtain a small game and bird license and enjoy the food


----------

